# make money with goats



## Bill708 (Dec 28, 2013)

A man told me if you want to make a small fortune in the goat business first you start with a large fortune lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Pretty much :laugh:


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Aint that the truth!!


----------



## Fillyfrenzy (Jun 10, 2013)

You can make more money with goats than with horses!


----------



## Bill708 (Dec 28, 2013)

Yea can't eat them lol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Well...you can...it just seems frowned upon in this country.


----------



## Bill708 (Dec 28, 2013)

Yea too many animal rite activist some think you shouldn't eat goats my definition of pita is people eating tasty animals lol sorry my opinion


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Bill708 said:


> Yea too many animal rite activist some think you shouldn't eat goats my definition of pita is people eating tasty animals lol sorry my opinion


Hehe...I was talking bout the horses.... And I agree wholeheartedly on pita


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

They actually opened horse slaughter back up in this area. Just to many hay burners I guess.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep and the price of horses is back up so people are selling instead of just letting them starve to death. It's a good thing in my opinion. 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I am sure someone must make money from goats, but not around here!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> They actually opened horse slaughter back up in this area. Just to many hay burners I guess.





kccjer said:


> Yep and the price of horses is back up so people are selling instead of just letting them starve to death. It's a good thing in my opinion.
> 
> Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


One of the best things to happen to the horse world in a long long time. The people who closed down the industry refused to believe the reality of what would happen...so many unwanted horses that they would be treated like stray dogs and cats and allowed to starve to death.

Sometimes an end, even a frightening, painful end, can be the better option.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry, but I disagree about horse slaughter. It's just an outlet so people can continue to be ignorant, uncaring and irresponsible.

As for goats, I'd love to know how you make $$ on them lol I'm sure there's money to be had depending on what works best for you  Just have to figure out what is best lol I'm okay with what we do for now. When we sell babies lately, we usually put the $$ into things our kids need for the upcoming 4-H show season.
Ideally, we'd like to have 2 herds. A commercial herd, easy keepers with fast growing babies that we can get to market weight quickly. Then the kids 4-H herd that they can have fun with and enjoy, sell what they aren't showing or what they eventually don't keep after showing, etc.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

People were letting horses go out in the woods where we used to live because they couldn't afford to feed them. Would I ever eat a horse? No. Do I think it's weird to eat a horse? Yes. Would I let a horse go in the woods that have lots of cougars, bears, and not enough nutrition because I couldn't feed it? No! It would break my heart taking it to slaughter if I couldn't sell it.. But I wouldn't let it go in the woods. I don't want to start an argument but letting a horse go in the woods is uncaring IMO. 

This thread went way off topic!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

HoosierShadow said:


> Sorry, but I disagree about horse slaughter. It's just an outlet so people can continue to be ignorant, uncaring and irresponsible.


Gee, why doesn't that surprise me? :eyeroll: Like it or not, horse slaughter serves a very useful purpose. It provides a means of disposing of unwanted/useless animals, keeps the bottom from dropping out of the horse market, and prevents horses from being neglected and abandoned to die. Horses are livestock - not pets, not companion animals. Personally, I would never consider sending a horse to slaughter - but that is MY choice and doesn't make the reality that horse slaughter is a valid part of the business world any less real. Do you have any idea how many horses are being held at the Canadian and Mexican borders? Do you have any idea what they have endured to get there? Do you have any idea how many horses have been tied up in forests and wooded areas and left to die from predation or starvation? Do you have any idea how many horses have had their brands blotted so they can't be traced and been turned loose on public land to be killed or severely injured by the stallion in wild horse herds? Of course you don't. That doesn't fit with your perception of reality. It's so much easier to think that they are all running free and wild and living happily ever after. Give me a break!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I have sent a horse to slaughter...a long time ago. It was a mare with cancer and she was going to die anyway. She was actually my dad's and he sold her at auction. I have a "friend" who keeps telling me that I should send my old guy to the auction cause he's "useless" now and I should get the money for him. Nope, I DO have the option to keep him until he is put down out here on my farm and so I will do that. I've sold a couple horses at auction that I'm pretty sure ended up at slaughter...where they definitely needed to end up. 

But it's the same with dogs, cats, horses, goats, etc. Not every animal CAN be saved and not every animal SHOULD be saved. You have irresponsible breeders in every species....what do you do with the animals that no one wants? I don't have a problem with kill shelters (they are a necessary evil because there are stupid people out there) and slaughter serves a purpose in the livestock world. It's just a fact of life.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Folks keep it friendly, keep it fun. Everyone has a right to their opinion and to express it on here without being attacked. Any further problems will result in this thread being closed immediately.


----------

